# My Truck Broke



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a 1997 F350, 5.8 gasser.

This truck only has 80K miles on it. This is the truck I use for my lawn & landscaping / plowing business in NE Ohio.

Well it needs some tending to. So I schedule it to have the leaking exhaust manifold gaskets replaced along with a new complete exhaust system. Replaced patched tranny cooler lines, tune up, and fix drivers door lock.

The after Mike (the best most honest mechanic/auto shop owner I have ever known) calls and tells me that we need to do a tie rod, ball joints, and front u-joint. okay no big deal, lets do that work. Cost is around 2K.

Then Mike calls me back and tells me to come to the shop. I get there and he shows me where the frame is broke on both sides (pictures attached).

Well this is not supposed to happen to a F350!!

You will notice in the pictures that to me both breaks look to be exactly the same!!! Which seems funny.

This is a great truck. I know the truck.

Now do I move it on and replace? Do I do the repairs? Can it be safely fixed?

I bought this truck Aug 2008 for only $2800 from a local city fleet. Its a good truck and everything listed is all that is wrong with this truck, it would be as good as new if all fixed.

So what should I do? 
What would you do?

I do not like making payments on my work truck and do not believe in using brand new trucks for work and hanging a plow off of them. Thats just me, not saying right or wrong.

Anybody else have any experience with a problem like this? What should I do?

Also the welder guy mentioned that it could be a tempered frame and that it should not be welded. Does anybody know if it is a tempered frame? or how I could find out?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Get the hottest Arc welding machine for the frame.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

creativedesigns;997359 said:


> Get the hottest Arc welding machine for the frame.


I am by no means a welder or a metal worker in any way shape or form.

But, looking at this, it doesnt seem like the end of the world. I think it can be fixed back to new condition or better. There is not rust involved and a clean crack.

Am I right or wrong on this?


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

here is the truck and you will see why I want to keep it.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

a good welder can fix that no prob and i mean a good welder not some1 who thinks they can weld. make sure they sleeve it 2 i welded for 12 years


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice truck and I NEVER SAW frame like that.


Did you hired driver to use this then we know they beat to death.


I agree with welder guy because front of frame have leaf spring mount so I don't feel safe to patch crack frame.


You can call junkyard for good frame. Mostly they sell like $300. 



Well I go check our 95 F250 to make sure frame not broke.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

First of all, nice looking truck. Second of all, I've never yet run into a frame that was tempered. That said, any good welder can fix that frame. It's just a question of how much it's going to cost. If you plan on keeping the truck though, have that good welder look at the rest of the frame to see if there's any other issues you might want to be aware of.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;997391 said:


> Very nice truck and I NEVER SAW frame like that.


Boy Mil, good thing he has a Ford with that SFA and stronger frame so it doesn't brake from plowing. wesport

:laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well you don't know if that driver ram at frozen pile at 50 mph.

Why don't you try ram pile at 40 mph and let us know what happened.

:laughing:[/QUOTE]


----------



## fzzy (Feb 13, 2009)

My 1990 f350 did the same thing on the right side we removed the spring hanger and had it welded and plated that was 3 years ago and I have had no problems with it but the person welding it has to know what they are doing to make it safe


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

That'll buff out....
Weld it back together-it is a nice clean break that looks easy to access. Any chance on showing the guy you bought it from the issue and maybe get some money back for the repair? A truck with a broken frame isn't worth much-there might be legal implications of a city selling a truck with a broken frame, due to safety reasons. Might be worth a shot to regain some of the cash you have invested in it, (and will need to invest in it) to make it road worthy.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I cannot see you pics (at work). However, my 85 Chevy broke in half at the horns just behind the motor mounts. Welded plated and boxed it in. Never a problem after that. It is weldable just as long as they know what they are doing.
T.J.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Couple of pics of my fix.









This happened on both sides.









welded back together.









Plated.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Almost like that but it front end of frame.

It near front leaf spring mount.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

thats what happens when you dont use fluid film


----------



## F350 (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy crap!

We have the same truck, and now I'm worried about mine. 

Where exactly are the cracks at? The pics aren't clear, but looks like it's on the radiator support mounts?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

That repair will outlast the truck. Nice job.


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

F350;999651 said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> We have the same truck, and now I'm worried about mine.
> 
> Where exactly are the cracks at? The pics aren't clear, but looks like it's on the radiator support mounts?


that is right behind the front leaf shackle mounts


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

A little JB weld and duct tape. let her dry overnight. good to goussmileyflag


----------



## dieselboy (Nov 27, 2006)

...or 1 minute if you get the fast kind


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

That'll weld right up. We've welded alot bigger truck frames with a lot bigger damage back together on the farm, and none of us were certified welders, so I am sure a good welder could fix that.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Fix it Just be sure that you check on inspection laws Some states require frame repairs by a certified welder.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So it turns out Ford frames are NOT unbreakable...


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

anything will break if properly beaten


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

SteveR;1022934 said:


> anything will break if properly beaten


Aint that the truth. There aint nothing that can't be broken.


----------

